# Subtypes and their effects on intertype relations



## Cantarella (Sep 3, 2010)

I just got done hanging out with a confirmed IEI-Fe I met online a few months back. Turned out we lived only an hour and a half away from each other so I shot over there yesterday, spent the night, and just got back.

My boyfriend is an IEI-Ni as are most IEIs I seem to run into. The only confirmed IEIs I know of IRL who were most likely IEI-Fe were between ten and twenty years older than me, so there was a lot getting in the way of a standard intertype dynamic (me treating them like my respected elders and all that nonsense). This is the first time I spent more than a few minutes talking to an IEI-Fe my own age and... let's just say it was INSANELY awkward at times. There was an immediate comfort you get with members of your own quadra, but there is something terribly unnatural-feeling about having your base corrected by someone who seems to care more about it while not understanding it as much as you do. That NEVER happens to me with IEI-Nis (or ILI-Nis *cuddles them*). At most they may raise an eyebrow now and then but I really thought this one was about to lecture me a few times! Lol. Also whereas IEI-Nis seem to appreciate my dark sense of humor, just... haha, oh my.

This got me thinking on a subject that keeps coming up randomly in different threads, which is how subtype affects intertype relations. It seems like we should have our own thread about it (if we don't already, in which case... sorry!)


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Cantarella said:


> There was an immediate comfort you get with members of your own quadra, but there is something terribly unnatural-feeling about having your base corrected by someone who seems to care more about it while not understanding it as much as you do.


If you're typing as Ni-EIE it's strange you get along with Ni-IEIs better because usually it's the same subtypes (dominant + dominant, or creative + creative) that get along better. There was even a mention of this in the mirror descriptions: "Having compatible subtypes is important in these relations. Situation is more favorable if partners are both of leading function subtype or both of creative function subtype."

In my experience the interaction is more pleasant if you have same subtypes:
leading + leading (inert + inert) or
creative + creative (contact + contact)

Around creative "contact" subtypes I feel uneasy because they react very quickly, require rapid give-and-take in conversation (a lot of "contact") and it begins to drain me. I feel like they aren't thinking things through very well and are responding or speaking too quickly, so they start to seem kind of shallow. I don't really get that impression around people of leading function "inert" subtypes. ("Creative" subs on their end usually view me as too passive, unresponsive, and even lacking in personality or character.)

With EIEs I end up accidentally "correcting" them over their Fe base because it seems to me like they are trying to derive some kind of universal Fe outlook, when I see it being dependent on the situation and the circumstances, so I come up with alternatives and exceptions, which they take as me contradicting and challenging them and not having "broad enough" of a vision.


----------



## Cantarella (Sep 3, 2010)

@_cyamitide_ That's weird, because I am definitely EIE-Ni and DEFINITELY feel a lot more comfortable with inert subtype Ni-base types. Generally I find that Ni-IEIs and Ni-ILIs are more insightful and in tune with what's actually going on. My best friend is an ILI contact subtype and he can some off as being a bit delusional... Same with EXE-Fes and XEI-Fes IME. They can be REALLY vindictive and mean, and soooo manipulative. I know that's a really negative generalization, and it's actually sort of the "low" that comes out only when they get to a dark place, but the Pi-subtypes are a lot more... restrained, if that makes sense? Sometimes painfully so, but it does make a huge difference. I LOVE Fe-subtype types for their energy and passion, but I need time to recharge in between, damn it.

Edit... that said, mirror relations with any mirror are still MIRROR relations. We get along on almost everything and share a point of view on, yes, almost everything, but I always feel like I'm annoying my mirrors after a while. Even though I treasure time by myself to be creative and pursue my own interests, when I'm around people I am CONSTANTLY Fe and it comes very naturally to me. I never "maneuver" things back to Ni territory like Ni-base types do and I think that makes me seem very vapid.


----------



## Sol_ (Jan 8, 2013)

There is no subtypes in classical socionics. There are several subtypes hypothesises.


----------



## liebling (Jul 4, 2013)

Gulenko's Accepting/Producing subtypes hypothesis is not something I would take seriously enough at present to warrant a discussion of this nature. After all... 1. what objective guidelines are you using to determine your subtype? 2. If subtypes are a reasonable inference from Model A, how can you be sure that differences in behaviour are down to subtype and not just individual upbringing?


----------

